# farmall cub 1949



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a farmall cub that will not start for anything I have replaced all components that go to ignition and the only thing i havent checked is the generator.. Has anyone had a problem with there generator before?


----------



## horse2985 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Farmall 1949*

It won't start, as in, it won't turn over. Or it turns over but it wont start, like your not getting spark?


----------

